# Engine Block Cleaner



## Kinicki (Aug 11, 2008)

I need an efficient way to clean an engine block that has some residual carbon buildup that is hard as a rock, and some left over gasket material that is also very hard.

I have tried carb cleaner, acetone, etc. with a plastic putty knife, but nothing worked. 

The block is in the car so I can't hot tank it.

Anyone know of some magical chemical or method to clean this block up?


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 11, 2008)

Wire brush and a power drill - usually will take off carbon, and if you do it right, will even give a slight new crosshatch to your cylinders.

--Bushytails


----------



## Animal (Aug 12, 2008)

i always use break clean for everything. Everything else gets muscle grease.


----------

